# New AKC Best in Show For Owner Handlers



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a lot for the steward to remember!  

I think it is a good attempt by the AKC to get more owner-handlers back into the ring. Conformation, at least from my vantage point, has become a world of the professional. At a recent show, my boy just turned 18 months and had to be in Am-Bred. It was a class of 5 handlers and ME!  I must tell you, I won the class of one the days. Boy did that feel GOOOOOOOOOOD! They were all big name handlers and breeder/pro handlers in the golden world, too. Sometimes the bond you have with your dog can really shine through as an owner-handler.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I am guessing that only certain shows will offer this, like they do now with best puppy and best veteran?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the idea but I think it's a little weird that it's only from the BOB class. So if you aren't specialing your dog/bitch and didn't get the points then there is no BOH for the breed that day? It seems odd. It seems more like it's trying to encourage more owner handlers to exhibit their specials than anything, not sure how that will impact a majority of owner handlers....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I know a few people who like to show their own dogs as specials for fun occasionally, but left it to the handler for the more serious part of getting the championship.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is another one that they just came up with a "Certificate of Merit" from an "Open Show" sounds interesting to.

AKC OPEN SHOW REGULATIONS
CHAPTER 1, GENERAL EXPLANATIONS
SECTION 1, OPEN SHOWS
An Open Show is an informal American Kennel Club sanctioned conformation event at which Championship points are not earned but rather Certificate of Merit (CM) points are awarded to this introductory AKC conformation suffix title. The Open Shows are events at which dog clubs, judges, stewards, and exhibitors and their dogs gain experience needed for licensed events.
SECTION2, RULES APPLYINGTODOGSHOWS
All of the Rules Applying to Dog Shows will apply to sanctioned Open Shows, except where otherwise stated in these Regulations which are subject to amendment by the AKC Board of Directors.
SECTION 3, ELIGIBILITY OF CLUBS TO
HOLD OPEN SHOWS
The Board of Directors of The American Kennel Club may, at its discretion, grant permission to dog clubs to hold sanctioned Open Shows which shall be governed by these Regulations. Any dog club approved to hold a licensed or member dog show is eligible to hold an AKC Sanctioned Open Show. Any inquiries regarding a club’s eligibility should be directed to the American Kennel Club, Attention: Club Relations. 
SECTION 4, CONFLICT DISTANCE
Open Shows will not be approved within 100 miles of a previously approved Open Show on the same date. Sanctioned Open Shows will not be considered to be in distance conflict with championship shows but clubs are urged to consider the impact of shows in their area when scheduling these events.
SECTION 5, MAKING APPLICATION
An eligible club may hold an Open Show by making application, along with the appropriate application fee, the judging panel and the disaster & emergency plan to The American Kennel Club on a form supplied by AKC. Applications for an Open Show must be submitted to the AKC at least 90 days prior to the date of the event.
CHAPTER 2, GENERAL INFORMATION
SECTION 1, OPEN SHOW ENTRY
REQUIREMENTS
All-Breed clubs must offer classes for all registerable breeds and varieties and for purebred dogs of any breed eligible for entry in the Miscellaneous Class and all FSS recordable breeds. 
• Dogs must be at least 4 months of age on the date of the event.
• Group and Specialty clubs must restrict their competition to the breeds they were formed to serve except Miscellaneous Class breeds may also offer classes for all FSS breeds.
SECTION 2, CLASSES
The following breed classes will be offered at all Open Shows:
• 4-6 Month Puppy Class
• 6-9 Month Puppy Class
• 9-12 Month Puppy Class
• Open Class
In the judging of regular classes. Classes will not be divided by sex in this competition. Entry fees will be determined by the show giving club. The show results and event service fee of $2.00 per entry must be submitted to AKC Event Operations within seven (7) days of the event (electronic results submissions are preferred). Clubs holding Four-to-Six Month Puppy competition will receive credit for completing both a Major Activity as well as an Additional Activity for judges gaining experience on their unapproved breeds by judging at the event. Dealing with Misconduct will be applicable to any person and dog entered at this competition. All applicable rules found in Rules Applying to Dog Shows will govern the conduct of this competition unless these regulations state otherwise.
Section 6 – Judging
• Individuals that have an AKC judge’s number are the required judges for the Four-to-Six Month Puppy competition.
Judges assigned regular classes may not judge the Four-to-Six Month Puppy competition if it interferes or delays the judging of regular classes, Groups or Best in Show. The judging conflict requirements of 30 days and 200 mile between assignments will not apply to the Four-to-Six Month Puppy competition. A change in the listed judge due to an overload will not result in a return in the entry fee. 
• Judges will be credited with an enriching component for breeds judged in the 4-to-6 Month Puppy competition.
• Judges of this competition must follow the policy for sweepstakes/futurity judges outlined in the Rules, Policies and Guidelines for Conformation Dog Show Judges. “Effective January 1, 2009 Sweepstake/Futurity judges may not exhibit on day(s) they judge. Sweepstake/Futurity judges will continue to be allowed to exhibit the day before and the day after the event they judge. A multi-day specialty is considered one event, and the restriction will apply for the duration of the event.”
• Exhibitors should open their dog’s mouth for examination. If the judge finds it necessary to open the mouth they should disinfect their hands prior to examining other dogs. Judges will comply with the Rules, Policies and Guidelines for Conformation Judges except the speed of judging may be reduced to 20 dogs an hour. 
• Male puppies without 2 fully descended testicles need not be disqualified or excused but the judge’s book must describe the condition and Certificate of Merit points must be withheld. 
• Dogs with breed standard disqualifications should not be excused but may not receive placements. However, dogs with age related disqualifications such as color (as related to age), height, teeth etc. are permitted to receive awards in the 4-to-6 Month Puppy classes.
• Dogs must be excused for attacking a person or other dogs. 
• No dog is to be judged if it is brought into the ring bandaged, taped, glued or stitched anywhere including ears or tail. These dogs must be excused from judging but, at the judge’s discretion, may return to be judged after the tape or bandage is removed.
SECTION 5, SHOW CHAIR & EVENT
ADMINISTRATION
• Licensed and member clubs may hold two sanctioned Open Shows each year in addition to their two championship shows.
•The show chair is required to be a member of the show-giving club.
• A premium list flier must be published and submitted to AKC Event Operations at least 30 days prior to the event. (Electronic submission is acceptable)
•The show results and event service fee of $2.00 per entry must be submitted to AKC Event Operations within seven (7) days of the event. (Electronic results submission is preferable)
• Dealing with Misconduct will be applicable to any person and dog entered in this competition.
• Clubs that hold an Open Show within 10 miles of their club’s territory will receive credit for completing a Major Activity for holding the event, as well as credit for an Additional Activity for providing an educational opportunity for AKC judges gaining experience on their unapproved breeds. 
•The club must have coordinated veterinarian service to be available throughout the show hours. The services may be provided by an emergency veterinary clinic and written instructions to the veterinary facility must be readily available to exhibitors.
Section 6, Judges
• Open shows must be judged by judges that have an AKC judges number. (Individuals that have successfully completed the Open show application process including the anatomy exam, procedural exam, wicket and scales test will be issued a judges number.)
• KC approved judges need not be approved for the breeds they are to judge at the Open Show. Open Show judging assignments may qualify as educational or enriching components for additional breed or initial judging approval.
• Judges will be credited with an enriching component for breeds judged in the Open Show.
•The 30 day 200 mile judging conflict criteria will not apply to Open Show judging.
• Judges are expected to comply with Rules Applying to Dog Shows and Rules, Policies, and Guidelines for Conformation Dog Show Judges except as follows:
• Breed standard disqualifications (i.e.
color, height, full dentition, etc.) need not be considered in the 4-to-6 Month Puppy classes and male puppies without 2 fully descended testicles need not be disqualified or excused in the 4-to-6 Month Puppy class but the judge’s book must describe the condition. 
• In all other classes, male puppies without 2 fully descended testicles need not be disqualified but should be excused and the judge’s book must describe the condition and Certificate of Merit points withheld.
• The speed of judging expectation is reduced to 20 dogs per hour in order to accommodate puppies and inexperienced exhibitors. Judges should interact and encourage exhibitors in order to make their exhibiting a positive experience.
• Judges may ask exhibitors if they prefer to open their dog’s mouth for examination. However judges have the authority to personally open the dog’s 
• No protests against dogs for height, weight or any other breed specific disqualification may be entertained at Open Shows.
• A dog with a disqualifying condition or behavior shall not be disqualified but shall simply be excused for the day. The judge may only disqualify dogs for attacking the judge in the ring.
CHAPTER 3, AWARDS
SECTION 1, RIBBONS AND TROPHIES
Each ribbon or rosette shall be at least 2 inches wide, and approximately 8 inches long and bear on its face a facsimile of the seal of The American Kennel Club, the placement, and the name of the show-giving club.
Ribbons for classes, Groups and Best in Show will be as follows:
• First Prize – Rose
• Second Prize – Brown
•Third Prize – Light Green
• Fourth Prize – Gray
• Best of Breed – Orange
• Best of Opposite Sex to Best of Breed –Lavender
• Best in Show – Pink & Green
All trophies or prizes offered must be awarded for outright award to the owner of the dog.
SECTION 2, CERTIFICATE OF MERIT
The Certificate of Merit (CM) title is an introductory title to AKC conformation events. Entrants in each breed shall compete for Best of Breed and Best of Opposite Sex to Best of Breed. Winners of the Best of Breed in each of the individual breeds or varieties will be awarded points toward the CM title based on the number of dogs defeated in their breed or variety. Winners of Best of Opposite Sex to Best of Breed in each of the individual breeds or varieties will be awarded points towards the Certificate of Merit (CM) title based on the number of dogs defeated in their sex. Group winners will be eligible for the highest number of points earned by any breed within that Group. Best in Show will be eligible for the highest number of points earned by any breed entered. The Certificate of Merit requires 15 points awarded in accordance with the following points structure.
Dogs Competing Points
• 2 1
• 4 2
• 8 3
• 12 4
• 16 5
Certificate of Merit points may also be earned in the FSS class, Miscellaneous Class or the 4-to-6 Month class held in conjunction with Championship dog shows.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would still have my work cut out for me. Going against very experienced owner/handlers!! Still not sure.how i feel about it yet.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the Owner-Handler competition is a terrific idea!


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a great idea if they implement it this way. I took part in one of these last year. The kennel club that held it had slightly different rules which stated that if WD/WB were not eligible, then all the OH winners of the other classes could compete for it along with any eligible specials. 

At the end of judging, the class winners gathered at ringside to go back in but the judge just yelled at the special that she had given BOS to and told her to take the ribbon. That exhibitor said she tried to refuse the ribbon to give the others who were waiting a chance but the judge told her that she HAD to take it. Then the judge snapped "What do you want?" at the other people who had been waiting to be judged for OH.

It left a really sour taste in my mouth. The same kennel club is offering it again this year but my first reaction when I saw it was "never again". 

These rules seem to be a lot more specific about who competes when though. Maybe that will make a difference.


----------



## Haundri (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a pro handler in pa..near marienville pa if possible for my golden retrievers...I would prefer if they weren't a owner/breeder of Goldens themselves...any references would be greatly appreciated  thank you

Bandzoogle.com - An Error Has Occured
[email protected]
814-229-7495 call or text


----------

